# Trabeculectomy with EXPRESS shunt



## sfinnegan (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi,

When a trabeculectomy is done in addition to insertion of an EXPRESS shunt (0192T), is the shunt considered part of the trabeculectomy or vice versa? If I code CPT 66170 and 0192T together, I get an edit indicating 0192T is included in CPT 66170 but am not sure if the trabeculectomy is the procedure that should be coded. is the trab done to faciliate the shunt?

Thank you,

Susan


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Nov 13, 2012)

CPT 66170 or 66172 is mutually exclusive w/ 0192T....Per CCI edits 66170/ or 66172 would be the greater procedure.


----------



## vditterline (Nov 19, 2012)

*Insertion of EXPRESS*

Hello,

While many of the procedure steps may be the same, a trabeculectomy (66170 or 66172) does not include a device.  Procedure code 0192T is for the implantation of an aqueous drainage device such as the EXPRESS Glaucoma Filtration Device.  

If the physician implanted an EXPRESS device, you should only bill 0192T.  

Best regards,
Valerie Ditterline, CPC
Alcon Reimbursement Services
866.457.0277


----------



## vditterline (Dec 9, 2013)

*Code change, 0192T to 66183, Jan 2014*

The AMA has elevated code 0192T to a Category I CPT Code effective for dates of service on or after January 1, 2014.  *The new code is 66183, insertion of anterior segment aqueious drainage device, without extraocular reservoir; external approach.*

Best regards,
Valerie Ditterline
Sr. Reimbursement Specialist
(817) 296-7377


----------

